# Bill's Khakis fit question



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

Before everyones says try the search button, I did. Most of the threads talked about their quality but not so much fit. So, here's the question: Does Bill's make a true slim fit pair of pants? I'm getting tired of paying the tailor to take in the seat on every pair of pants I own.


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

Slim is not really the look that Bills goes for. They do have the M3 but they do not get much praise around here due to the short rise and lack of on seam pockets.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

I agree with what Jordan is saying. If you are looking for 'slim', I wouldn't go with Bill's. J. Crew gets mixed reviews around here, but they make a good slim' fit chino (although they call it 'classic fit'). I've also seen some praise for Brooks Brothers' slim fit chinos as well.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Don't forget Press. JPress chinos have a good slim fit with a reasonable rise and are also Made in USA. A bit more refined than Bills for better or worse. Also, Brooks are non-iron, again for better or worse.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I hear Ann Taylor makes a good slim khaki. :icon_smile:


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

JordanW said:


> Slim is not really the look that Bills goes for. They do have the M3 but they do not get much praise around here due to the short rise and lack of on seam pockets.


I was afraid of that. At 5'9" and 135 lbs most traditional fit pants are really huge in the seat.


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

tinytim said:


> I was afraid of that. At 5'9" and 135 lbs most traditional fit pants are really huge in the seat.


TT,

I recently purchased two pairs of slim-fits khakis from The Gap. The trou fit into the uber casual of my wardrobe; I wear them in lieu of jeans in the warmer months. The legs are a bit tapered, which I like. The price was really good, I think I paid ~$40/pair.

Unfortunately, the pants are hemmed. I purchased the longest pairs I could find and had them cuffed.

Good luck-
asf


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

tinytim said:


> Before everyones says try the search button, I did. Most of the threads talked about their quality but not so much fit. So, here's the question: Does Bill's make a true slim fit pair of pants? I'm getting tired of paying the tailor to take in the seat on every pair of pants I own.


The M2 in less than 33" waist are pretty slim IMHO. The 34" turns into a tent. It's strange; not proportional.

There is a lot of disagreement on fit because of the high rise. A lot of people say they need a size larger or they are true to fit. I am slim, athletic and I need a size smaller because of the higher rise than say my regular trousers or jeans.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

ksinc said:


> The M2 in less than 33" waist are pretty slim IMHO. The 34" turns into a tent. It's strange; not proportional.
> 
> There is a lot of disagreement on fit because of the high rise. A lot of people say they need a size larger or they are true to fit. I am slim, athletic and I need a size smaller because of the higher rise than say my regular trousers or jeans.


I like pants with a long rise. My problem is the seat. I hate all that extra material just hanging there. LE pants fit well but I was looking for something with a little more quality. Bills get such high ratings I figured I'd give them a try.


----------



## Philip12 (Aug 24, 2005)

ksinc said:


> The M2 in less than 33" waist are pretty slim IMHO. The 34" turns into a tent. It's strange; not proportional.
> 
> Interesting to hear that. I have a 34" myself, and it is much too wide for me indeed. Just to know, I want to check out if the difference between a 33" and a 34" is not proportinal.


----------



## martylane (May 28, 2008)

tinytim said:


> I like pants with a long rise. My problem is the seat. I hate all that extra material just hanging there. LE pants fit well but I was looking for something with a little more quality. Bills get such high ratings I figured I'd give them a try.


I share your frustration with pants that are loose in the seat. You will not have to take in the seat on Bill's M3 -- I'm wearing a pair now, and they have a pretty trim fit in the seat with a straight leg. If you can live with the relatively low rise, the M3 would be a good choice.

I am fairly obsessed when it comes to finding the right chinos -- I have the J Crew Classic and Buzz Rickson's 40025 cut, as well, but my favorite is the Brooks Brothers Clark. I only wish Brooks sold them cuffed. You can't go wrong the the Clark, though. There is nothing funny about them -- no low rise like the M3, no retro tapered leg like the J Crew Classic, and no vintage rugged military construction like the Rickson's. The Clarks are just regular straight leg chinos with nothing extra in the seat.

This being my first post to the forum, I'd like to say thanks to all of you who post here! I've learned so much from you all.

MartyLane


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

martylane said:


> I share your frustration with pants that are loose in the seat. You will not have to take in the seat on Bill's M3 -- I'm wearing a pair now, and they have a pretty trim fit in the seat with a straight leg. If you can live with the relatively low rise, the M3 would be a good choice.
> 
> I am fairly obsessed when it comes to finding the right chinos -- I have the J Crew Classic and Buzz Rickson's 40025 cut, as well, but my favorite is the Brooks Brothers Clark. I only wish Brooks sold them cuffed. You can't go wrong the the Clark, though. There is nothing funny about them -- no low rise like the M3, no retro tapered leg like the J Crew Classic, and no vintage rugged military construction like the Rickson's. The Clarks are just regular straight leg chinos with nothing extra in the seat.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the neighbourhood, Marty! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

martylane said:


> I share your frustration with pants that are loose in the seat. You will not have to take in the seat on Bill's M3 -- I'm wearing a pair now, and they have a pretty trim fit in the seat with a straight leg. If you can live with the relatively low rise, the M3 would be a good choice.
> 
> I am fairly obsessed when it comes to finding the right chinos -- I have the J Crew Classic and Buzz Rickson's 40025 cut, as well, but my favorite is the Brooks Brothers Clark. I only wish Brooks sold them cuffed. You can't go wrong the the Clark, though. There is nothing funny about them -- no low rise like the M3, no retro tapered leg like the J Crew Classic, and no vintage rugged military construction like the Rickson's. The Clarks are just regular straight leg chinos with nothing extra in the seat.
> 
> ...


Thanks Marty


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

martylane said:


> I am fairly obsessed when it comes to finding the right chinos -- I have the J Crew Classic and Buzz Rickson's 40025 cut, as well, but my favorite is the Brooks Brothers Clark. I only wish Brooks sold them cuffed. You can't go wrong the the Clark, though. There is nothing funny about them -- no low rise like the M3, no retro tapered leg like the J Crew Classic, and no vintage rugged military construction like the Rickson's. The Clarks are just regular straight leg chinos with nothing extra in the seat.


I just got 2 pairs of the clarks during the sale and I also really like them. I definitely plan to buy some more.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

I must not be as skinny as I thought. 

I'm 6'3", 170 lbs and I have a pair of Bill's M2's with the 34" waist and they fit very well, no extra fabric. They're certainly trimmer than the M1's I also own.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

Bradford said:


> I must not be as skinny as I thought.
> 
> I'm 6'3", 170 lbs


WOW, I thought I was skinny. You might have me beat.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm nearly 6' tall, around 190 lbs. with a 36" waist, and plan to lose another 10-15 lbs. After wearing some "other-brand" khakis, I'm starting to think that Bill's Khakis make me look fat. Dunno why, but they seem to stick out more at the thighs, giving that "Jodhpur look" that has been mentioned here before. That's at least as unflattering as pleats.

I may not be buying any more Bill's.


----------



## techchallenge (May 30, 2008)

I struggle with too much seat as well... and strongly suggest the BB Clark Fit. Right now they are 2/$99. I just wish they sold more colors...


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Topsider said:


> I'm nearly 6' tall, around 190 lbs. with a 36" waist, and plan to lose another 10-15 lbs. After wearing some "other-brand" khakis, I'm starting to think that Bill's Khakis make me look fat. Dunno why, but they seem to stick out more at the thighs, giving that "Jodhpur look" that has been mentioned here before. That's at least as unflattering as pleats.
> 
> I may not be buying any more Bill's.


same. slim fit all the way...


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Topsider said:


> I'm nearly 6' tall, around 190 lbs. with a 36" waist, and plan to lose another 10-15 lbs. After wearing some "other-brand" khakis, I'm starting to think that Bill's Khakis make me look fat. Dunno why, but they seem to stick out more at the thighs, giving that "Jodhpur look" that has been mentioned here before. That's at least as unflattering as pleats.
> 
> I may not be buying any more Bill's.


My M1's give me that look, the M2's do not.

Also, FWIW, the pair of J. Press twill pants that I recently purchased from a fellow forumite in the Trad exchange thread seem to be cut nearly as trim as the M2's. I was quite surprised and pleased.

It was a pair of these...

https://www.jpressonline.com/trousers_casual_detail.php?ix=3


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

The Charleston Khakis work well for me as a 36 Reg. Rise. I bought eight pair from the local Trad Shop. They are about 90 to 95 a pair. Made in Charleston, S. C. home of Ben Silver.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Topsider said:


> I'm nearly 6' tall, around 190 lbs. with a 36" waist, and plan to lose another 10-15 lbs. After wearing some "other-brand" khakis, I'm starting to think that Bill's Khakis make me look fat. Dunno why, but they seem to stick out more at the thighs, giving that "Jodhpur look" that has been mentioned here before. That's at least as unflattering as pleats.
> 
> I may not be buying any more Bill's.


Amen.

I think khakis are one of the few items of clothing out there that are designed with bigger fellows in mind. The problem of course is that even fairly slim ones give me the jodhpur look.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

oxford said:


> The Charleston Khakis work well for me as a 36 Reg. Rise. I bought eight pair from the local Trad Shop. They are about 90 to 95 a pair. Made in Charleston, S. C. home of Ben Silver.


I got my first pair of Charleston Khakis yesterday, and really like the fit. They seem to fit similar to Bill's in the waist, but with a bit lower rise - and extremely soft. They will be in the rotation after I get them cuffed.


----------



## techchallenge (May 30, 2008)

tinytim said:


> Before everyones says try the search button, I did. Most of the threads talked about their quality but not so much fit. So, here's the question: Does Bill's make a true slim fit pair of pants? I'm getting tired of paying the tailor to take in the seat on every pair of pants I own.


Is this tailors cost-effective on a $60 pair of khakis? What is a good price for this alteration at a reputable shop?


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

techchallenge said:


> Is this tailors cost-effective on a $60 pair of khakis? What is a good price for this alteration at a reputable shop?


I was quoted about $40 for hemming and seat alteration. https://www.dgctailors.com/ But he is probably one of the best in town so his work will naturally be a bit more expensive than an average alterations tailor. His custom made is absolutely beautiful but out of my price range. Some day when I grow up I'll buy one of his suits. :icon_smile:


----------

